# Happy Birthday Bethzaring!



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday to our wonderful friend!

Hope it's a good one!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Beth!!


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 30, 2014)

Happy Birthday Beth!  Have a great day.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 30, 2014)

"Happy Birthday, Mrs.!"  Hope you're treated like royalty and have the best day ever.  Best wishes for a fantastic year ahead.


----------



## Silversage (Oct 30, 2014)

Beth, have a very happy birthday and a great upcoming year!  You deserve it.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 30, 2014)

*Roses Are Red. 
Sunsets can take your breath.
Hope Your Day Is Special!
Happy Burfday Beth!!!*


----------



## TATTRAT (Oct 30, 2014)

Congrats on another lap around the sun!


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 30, 2014)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOUUUUU..*


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy birthday, Beth!


----------



## Josie1945 (Oct 31, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!!!

Josie


----------



## bethzaring (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you all.

T'was a very good day yesterday. It was the first time since 1961 that all the sisters were together for my birthday. I was with them all day. And the fellows joined us for dinner, a very joyous occasion.

Sorry about the delay but I was not able to successfully log in yesterday.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Oct 31, 2014)

So happy you had a wonderful-like-you birthday, beth! Wishing you many more joyous ones to come.

Nice photo of three good-looking "girls".


----------

